# [SOLVED] USB drivers won't automatically install



## JesseDham (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys

Iv got a system running windows 7 64 bit. USB data sticks will not install. In device manager they show up as USB disk, i can search for them manually within the system32 drivers and they install fine. This is more than one usb drive and its not the usb ports themselves. what im thinking is that the new hardware installation manager is looking in a different location. Does anyone know how to check this or have any ideas what it many be.

Thanks a heap
Jesse


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

First of all, make sure you have installed the motherboard chipset drivers on this rig. If you have and it still doesn't work, then try this:


Unplug all USB items


Start


Control Panel


System


Hardware


Device Manager


View


Show Hidden Devices


Scroll down to the USB area and open it with (+)


Right click on each item and Uninstall all that you have with that option


Reboot and let the computer find the USB ports


Shut down and plug in USB items


Boot up and test it.
.​


----------



## JesseDham (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

iv already updated the chipset drivers, no luck

unistalled like you said, now it doesnt install the controllers for it.


----------



## JesseDham (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

again i can reinstall these if i just point them to look in system32, but why wont it do it automatically? Isnt it the first place windows should look?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

Go to the USB area and open it and right click on each item and select "update drivers." See if that helps. Do any of those items under there have the word "enhanced" in there? If so, be sure to update those ones.


----------



## JesseDham (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

Nope no good they wont update, even the enhanced ones, windows update says there the latest, even when i got the chipset files extracted and pointed it towards there they said there the latest.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

Jesse, are all the USB items in the bios enabled? Have you tried to reintall the chipset drivers from your motherboard disk? Have you tried a system restore to the time they worked properly?


----------



## JesseDham (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

All the usb items in bios are enabled. The usb ports work fine, like my iphone detects goes okay, i have an extern cd drive that installs its own drivers and runs fine, its just items that require generic drivers. as soon as a point them to look in system32/drivers for the drivers they install fine, no more troubles


----------



## JesseDham (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB drivers won't automatically install*

Ended up just doing a reinstall of the OS, that solved it, pity we couldn't work this out another way. Thanks for your help anyway Tumbleweed36 it was much appreciated


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Some times drastic action is all that works. We do all we can and when nothing fits, then one has to redo the system. Anyway, happy you are up and going and hope you are not a stranger on the forum. Have a nice week.


----------

